# Coolum, Places To Go



## kabooby (13/11/07)

Hi Guys,

Going to be spending a week in Coolum starting Thursday. I have already planned 2 games of golf and a trip to Australia zoo and was wondering if there are any good pubs or breweries to visit. Even if you could point me to a good bottleshop so I can pick up some take aways.

Thanks in advance

Kabooby


----------



## bindi (13/11/07)

On the way to/back from Australia Zoo go to First Choice [Liquor store] in Chancellor Park [near the Uni], it's a little off the highway but they have a good selection of Belgian, a few German beers if you want takeaways. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (13/11/07)

Sunshine Coast Brewery down at Kunda Park is well worth a look and the lunch menu is good and cheap. Well worth trying are the rauch, bitter & hefeweizen.
Give beersom a PM.


----------



## kabooby (13/11/07)

Will definately try and get to the brewery. I will PM Beersom to see what times you can drop inn.


----------



## coolum brewer (13/11/07)

Welcome to God's own country. B) 

The Pig 'n Whistle in Maroochydore have some good Pommie beers on tap and LCPA as well. If you get up to the Hinterland, there's a pub at Montville with 15 English beers. There's also a First Choice in Maroochydore with some good takeaways (same selection as Chancellor Park, but closer to Coolum).

The Coolum SLSC has good reasonably priced meals, but not that good beer selection (go the Coopers Pale on tap). There's a number of bottle shops in Coolum, but mostly stock the usual swill - probably the best of a bad lot is the Salty Dog on the Esplanade (David Low Way) near McDonalds.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## bonj (13/11/07)

Well, no point making my own thread. 

I'll be around there somewhere for 5 days from Thursday.

Perhaps we could coincide a trip to the brewery?


----------



## kabooby (13/11/07)

Bonj said:


> Perhaps we could coincide a trip to the brewery?



Twist my arm

I can feel a drink coming on :chug: 

Not sure if we are going to hire a car yet so hopefully its easy to get to. I have PMed Beersom to see what times they are open


----------



## winkle (13/11/07)

kabooby said:


> Twist my arm
> 
> I can feel a drink coming on :chug:
> 
> Not sure if we are going to hire a car yet so hopefully its easy to get to. I have PMed Beersom to see what times they are open



You'll need a car, and preferrably a designated driver :icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB (13/11/07)

I might be interested in popping along to the brewery too if a few people are heading there. Been up this way for a while now, but still haven't ventured down for a look. Might have to make a day of it!

Cheers


----------



## bindi (13/11/07)

Why did I read this topic :unsure: very tempting.


----------



## beersom (13/11/07)

hey guys,
How does Monday afternoon sound???
Its generally nice and quiet then and I'll be here for definite on that day.... and may be able to let you have a bit of a look see at my gear (normally a no go area)

If that works out I might even be able to persuade Greg (brewery owner) to finally release the Rauch bier.
Let me know what you think.

kinda a quick ahb get together.

Ian


----------



## kabooby (13/11/07)

You have convinced me :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (14/11/07)

Shall we pencil this in for Monday arvo then? Assuming I'm even coming away tomorrow due to medical issues (not mine).

I have Screwtop's phone number, and will be sending him mine shortly, but I'd perfer to have this organised by the time I'm scheduled to leave tomorrow.


----------



## NickB (14/11/07)

I've got an RDO this Monday coming, so I'd be up for a tour of the brewery if I'm invited... <_< 

Be good to meet a few people I've yet to...

Cheers!


----------



## Ross (14/11/07)

Stop tempting you buggers.... B)


----------



## Batz (14/11/07)

Almost







Little bit more

Batz


----------



## kabooby (14/11/07)

Im still keen. I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be checking the thread occasionally to see what resolves.

If I had more notice I could have organised some Sharers Bock for Screwtop. Word is around here that he likes it  

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop (15/11/07)

kabooby said:


> Im still keen. I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be checking the thread occasionally to see what resolves.
> 
> If I had more notice I could have organised some Sharers Bock for Screwtop. Word is around here that he likes it
> 
> Kabooby




Bugger missed out on the Sharers Bock! Was up at lake Cootharaba for a couple of nights, got back yesterday and missed this thread. If it's next Monday at SCB count me in, have two girls to introduce to Beersom and Greg, will bring them too. Looking forward to seeing Bonj today. Optometrist appointment at 11:00 mate, rest of the day is free.

Better get yourself down this way for beers while in the neighbourhood Kabooby.

Screwy


----------



## bonj (15/11/07)

Hey Screwy,

It doesn't look like I'll be able to drop in today. If you read my email to the brewerhood you'll know why.
Have a hospital visit this morning, and have no idea when we're heading north.

Hope to see you on Monday... all going well.

-Bonj


----------



## winkle (15/11/07)

kabooby said:


> Im still keen. I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be checking the thread occasionally to see what resolves.
> 
> If I had more notice I could have organised some Sharers Bock for Screwtop. Word is around here that he likes it
> 
> Kabooby



Enjoy schoolies while you are there mate


----------



## kabooby (15/11/07)

Its sorted

I will be at the brewery on Monday afternoon. Hope to see some of you guys there

I will check in on this thread later tomorrow

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop (15/11/07)

Let me know what time for the SCB?


----------



## kabooby (16/11/07)

I am going to get there around 3. Any different I will give you a call.

Kabooby


----------



## NickB (16/11/07)

I'll be there! See you all there!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (16/11/07)

OK 3 it is, how's that suit Beersom's schedule?


----------



## beersom (17/11/07)

3pm sounds good by me.
So who is coming ?

Kabooby
Screwtop
NickB
Bindi ?
Batz ? (more pressure applied to the arm twist) ... (oh yeah, Greg had some customers the other day saying very good things about your beer)
Bonj ?
Incider ?
Ross ? (come on Ross, you know you want to)
Coolumbrewer ?
Monkale ?


----------



## InCider (17/11/07)

beersom said:


> 3pm sounds good by me.
> So who is coming ?
> 
> Kabooby
> ...



Hi Beersom,

AAaaaaagh! a MONDAY!

I would love to come but work commitments tether me to the office. 

I will get a ticket to the lotto tonite - then, all going to plan, I'll be able to take some time off! 

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## stillscottish (17/11/07)

Damn!!
I finish work at 12 on Monday and Mrs Stillscottish is working away for 2 days but if I don't have the last bit of tiling finished by the time she gets home I'll be wearing my cohones on a string  

Campbell


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/07)

> Kabooby
> Screwtop
> NickB
> Bindi ?
> ...



Looks like a good arvo.



stillscottish said:


> Damn!!
> I finish work at 12 on Monday and Mrs Stillscottish is working away for 2 days but if I don't have the last bit of tiling finished by the time she gets home I'll be wearing my cohones on a string
> 
> Campbell




Caaaarrrn Campbell, dare ya, ever thought how you'd look with em tacked to your forehead :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (17/11/07)

String or staple gun?

Campbell
Grout is Good


----------



## winkle (17/11/07)

stillscottish said:


> String or staple gun?
> 
> Campbell
> Grout is Good



That haggis needs more filling


----------



## InCider (17/11/07)

stillscottish said:


> String or staple gun?
> 
> Campbell
> Grout is Good




All bag no pipe!


----------



## bindi (17/11/07)

There is a 99% chance I CAN make it :super: on Monday.


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/07)

InCider said:


> All bag no pipe!








Good one Bindi, that's six now, looking forward to this.


----------



## kabooby (18/11/07)

If the tiling is outside you could always blame this Queensland sunshine h34r:  

Looking forward to this

Kabooby


----------



## monkale (18/11/07)

Hey there you boys 
I see you are planining a drink just around the corner, I think I could make it, you no me always lurking in the wings waiting to pounce on unsuspecting BEERS B) Iv got a big red truck to drive if I can get out of that early Ill pop in in for a few. I see me old mates put me on the list on ya boys <_< 

Cheers Monkale


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/07)

monkale said:


> Hey there you boys
> I see you are planining a drink just around the corner, I think I could make it, you no me always lurking in the wings waiting to pounce on unsuspecting BEERS B) Iv got a big red truck to drive if I can get out of that early Ill pop in in for a few. I see me old mates put me on the list on ya boys <_<
> 
> Cheers Monkale




That'd be great and bringing your own bowl :lol:


----------



## bindi (18/11/07)

monkale said:


> Hey there you boys
> I see you are planining a drink just around the corner, I think I could make it, you no me always lurking in the wings waiting to pounce on unsuspecting BEERS B) Iv got a big red truck to drive if I can get out of that early Ill pop in in for a few. I see me old mates put me on the list on ya boys
> 
> Cheers Monkale



Where have you been? <_< Good to see you back.  
Just between you and me, I have sh$T loads of beers [your style] to try , remember our 10 hour session?  when the swap died and we kicked on [with Incider for comedy relief], you out of the sh$t yet? must be 18 months.


----------



## InCider (19/11/07)

bindi said:


> Where have you been? <_< Good to see you back.
> Just between you and me, I have sh$T loads of beers [your style] to try , remember our 10 hour session?  when the swap died and we kicked on [with Incider for comedy relief], you out of the sh$t yet? must be 18 months.



Bang on time Bindi - 2 days to go! It must be time to don the Fez again! :super:


----------



## Screwtop (19/11/07)

What a blast! This brewery has really turned the corner thanks to new management and especially Head Brewer Ian Watson.

Thanks to visiting brewers Kabooby and Bonj for making the effort, and a teriffic response from locals, NickB from Noosa, Monkale from Mapleton and Quigley and Bindi from closer to the water. Beersom and Greg certainly made us welcome and the beers were great.

To sum it up, in a word - RAUCH. The other beers were all good but the Rauchbeer was in the classic category, even served in appropriate glassware.

Enjoyed the fellowship brewers, home you all did as well. 

Thanks,

Screwy


----------



## monkale (19/11/07)

I agree Screwy
The SCB has turned a corner, and I did hear Ian say it would be a good venue for a meet and or swap, get some of those brissie boys up a Ross .thanks to all very enjoyable, big thanks to Ian the man knows his beer  next time I wont drive. Oh and Bindi yes it must be about that time of the year for drinks at the senior sailors mess  dont you think Incider!

anyway Cheers Monkale


----------



## InCider (19/11/07)

monkale said:


> I agree Screwy
> The SCB has turned a corner, and I did hear Ian say it would be a good venue for a meet and or swap, get some of those brissie boys up a Ross .thanks to all very enjoyable, big thanks to Ian the man knows his beer  next time I wont drive. Oh and Bindi yes it must be about that time of the year for drinks at the senior sailors mess  dont you think Incider!
> 
> anyway Cheers Monkale



Damn straight Monkale! Time to splice the mainbrace!

Of course no driving - even the day after!  

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (19/11/07)

monkale said:


> I agree Screwy
> The SCB has turned a corner, and I did hear Ian say it would be a good venue for a meet and or swap, get some of those brissie boys up a Ross .thanks to all very enjoyable, big thanks to Ian the man knows his beer next time I wont drive. Oh and Bindi yes it must be about that time of the year for drinks at the senior sailors mess dont you think Incider!
> 
> anyway Cheers Monkale





InCider said:


> Damn straight Monkale! Time to splice the mainbrace!
> 
> Of course no driving - even the day after!
> 
> InCider.




Hey, I'll be there, participation makes the local brewing community stronger. Will bring beer, it'll just be beer, nothin 10 percent, funky, way out or fruity though :lol:


----------



## monkale (19/11/07)

Hey Bindi now we are all looking in your direction  

Monkale


----------



## InCider (19/11/07)

monkale said:


> Hey Bindi now we are all looking in your direction
> 
> Monkale




I'll stare real hard at Bindi's place when the bus goes past tomorrow morning...


----------



## Ross (19/11/07)

I'm sorry i missed it, but was tied to my desk all day today...  
I had the rauch a couple of weeks ago - a style i'm not usually a great fan of, but loved this one & ended up having several pints  

next time...

Cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (20/11/07)

monkale said:


> Hey Bindi now we are all looking in your direction
> 
> Monkale




Oh no :unsure: only have 10 of my 13 kegs full, do I have enough beer or the time? This year is full until Xmas.


----------



## bconnery (20/11/07)

Ross said:


> I'm sorry i missed it, but was tied to my desk all day today...


Yes but the desk in which office Ross


----------



## bconnery (20/11/07)

Screwtop said:


> Hey, I'll be there, participation makes the local brewing community stronger. Will bring beer, it'll just be beer, nothin 10 percent, funky, way out or fruity though :lol:


Come on screwtop, go way out and large, if you're brewing on the edge, you're taking up too much space  

On topic, when I was last up at the brewery not that longish ago my wife made the same suggestion, that this would be perfect for 'one of your beer geek gatherings', so let's definitely put that on the agenda. 
We can make large plans at the swap, and then talk about them over and over on here, before getting there eventually on a much smaller scale...

Until they manage to implement their plans for selling the house my in-laws live just up the hill from the brewery too so I'm around reasonably frequently...


----------



## kabooby (20/11/07)

Thanks to everyone yesterday for a great afternoon. Always good to get together with other brewers and talk beer. The beers were great. The Rauchbier and engish bitter were my favs

Kabooby


----------



## beersom (20/11/07)

Hey thanks all for the beer / brewing yarns.... always fun.

We are all for the idea of hosting a swap or meet up of some sort, let me know what you think!!!

And a wicked thanks to Screwtop for the two cute little hop plant he propigated for the brewery - we owe you a few beers for that.

I will let the Sunny Coast folk know when I have some more yeast for them.

But yeah.... lets here some thoughts on a meet up.


----------



## troydo (20/11/07)

im super keen for a swap up there, i have been meaning to get up there for the last 5 years or so, ever since a mate bought me a carton of hot chillie beer with chilies in the bottles for my birthday...


----------



## quigley (20/11/07)

Great, (as always), meting the fellowship. Glad to have met a few folk who are new to me, just a pity I didn't have more time (for talking AND tasting!)

Yesterdays little session was really enjoyable. Loved the rauch.
Next time I will have to clear my plate, and not drive.... We should organise a bus or something! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## bonj (21/11/07)

Thanks for a great afternoon guys. :chug:

Special thanks to Beersom, for answering all our questions and giving us a tour of the brewery. :beer: 

It was good to meet some more brewers, local and not so local. :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (21/11/07)

A few photos "no names, no court martials"  a good time was had by all.


----------



## winkle (21/11/07)

beersom said:


> Hey thanks all for the beer / brewing yarns.... always fun.
> 
> We are all for the idea of hosting a swap or meet up of some sort, let me know what you think!!!
> 
> ...



I reckon the Qld Brewerhood could probably organise a pissup in a brewery, sounds great to me :chug:


----------

